# Singapore Open and the disadvantage I am going through



## Sg.Speedcuber (Feb 16, 2009)

The Singapore Open on the 28Feb-1 Mar.
My examination is in that week and the week after!
How can this be?WCA should have a rule about this!
I can't concentrate on both cubing and academics.

Someone do something!!!(I seriously don't know what to do)

*HELP!!*


----------



## qqwref (Feb 16, 2009)

The WCA can't have a rule against it because examinations are at completely different times in different countries (and even in different schools, sometimes). It is up to the organizer of the competition to choose a good time... you should try to speak to them to see if they can change the date of the competition. Unfortunately it would probably be very difficult because it is only two weeks away and people have probably been planning it for quite a while. Sorry but unless you can get the date of the competition changed there's really nothing you can do.

For the next competitions, though, you might want to talk to the organizers to make sure they do not run competitions during the exam period (if it is the same everywhere in Singapore). I hope you can get to the next one.


----------



## Ton (Feb 16, 2009)

What we do check for school holidays for the majority of competitions we -Ron and me-. But even Rama missed some competitions -he is in his exam year. It will be impossible to check on school exam week because the are different for every school. But you should concentrate for school first before cubing....


----------



## shelley (Feb 16, 2009)

People are always going to have academics, exams, work, family issues and other responsibilities that will conflict with cubing. It is up to you to run your own life and make your own priorities, and to suggest the WCA introduce a rule to deal with this is ridiculous.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 16, 2009)

You should have practiced and studied way before that week.

Both your studies and the tournament were announced a while ago, so with good planning you wouldn't have had this problem.

My advice: Start studying extra hard this week, use the competition to relax, then ace your exams next week


----------



## alpha (Feb 16, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> The Singapore Open on the 28Feb-1 Mar.
> My examination is in that week and the week after!
> How can this be?WCA should have a rule about this!
> I can't concentrate on both cubing and academics.
> ...



FIRST AND FOREMOST: Can you please stop whining all over speedsolving. You use the name SG.Speedcuber, who are you? I doubt any of the staff of Rubik's Singapore knows you.

So what if you are having exams? Many people who are the Officials of the competition and also a handful of the participants are either taking our GCE-O Levels this year or having an examination during the period of the competition. But do you see us posting some emo-rant over the internet? NO! You should know how to manage your time better. And academic comes first, so dont go and complain in the future if you fail your examinations because you were too busy cubing.

Do you think the WCA is very free to check if any schools are having their examinations. And that rule you suggested is the second dumbest thing you have ever said. They cant spoonfeed you and tell you when to study and when to take part in competition. Its your life, do whatever you want with it. The competition was announced very long ago and your exam timetable should have been out a while back too. So you should have planned your time better.

THE COMPETITION IS FREE! So what if you can't make it? You didn't pay for it in the first place. Its not like you're in a loss if you don't go.

And i can tell you what to do since you said you don't know what to do. You can start off by concentrating on your studies first. And once you can cope well in school, then cube.

Regards,

Alpha
Administrator
Rubik's Singapore
http://www.rubiks.com.sg


----------



## alpha (Feb 16, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> alpha said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt any of the staff of Rubik's Singapore knows you.
> ...



SGCubers is fading off. Rubiks Singapore is the one organizing the Singapore Open 2009.


----------



## blah (Feb 16, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> alpha said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt any of the staff of Rubik's Singapore knows you.
> ...



Both forums have been kinda dead for a while actually. There's supposed to be a transition thingy from sgcubers.com to rubiks.com.sg as the "main" forum but apparently it's not working.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 16, 2009)

Darn, deletion too slow (after deciding to not get involved).

Btw, why are you moving?


----------



## Neroflux (Feb 16, 2009)

alpha said:


> And that rule you suggested is the dumbest thing you have ever said.



i didnt really agree with that, sorry. because


Sg.Speedcuber said:


> This never happened to me before as I am a well respected cuber.



is epic



StefanPochmann said:


> Um, your forum is kinda tiny compared to sgcubers.com, don't you think?



well true but recently sgcubers.com became less active as rubiks.com.sg became more well known. kind of sad cos 2 active forums would have been nice.



StefanPochmann said:


> Btw, why are you moving?



a few months ago sgcubers ran into quite a few problems like unpaid hosting, (mysql? is that how it's spelt?) errors (not sure what it is, im not really IT savvy). at first rubiks.com.sg was a temporary forum but it gained popularity.

so, er... yeah.


----------



## alpha (Feb 16, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> alpha said:
> 
> 
> > And that rule you suggested is the dumbest thing you have ever said.
> ...



Okay, so its the second dumbest thing he ever said. Can't blame me if i missed the respected cuber part. Im not online here much.



StefanPochmann said:


> Darn, deletion too slow (after deciding to not get involved).
> 
> Btw, why are you moving?



SGCUBERS was down for a long time and the host did not do anything about it for a very long time. In the meantime, we came out with another forum. And when SGCUBERS came back up, it was attacked by spambots. So the crowd just migrated to Rubiks Singapore.


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Feb 16, 2009)

They can at least have the competition during the term1 week-long break right ?wouldn't that be better?or better still end if the year after PSLE(I am taking it this year)wasn't this thought through?


I am a worrier


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Feb 16, 2009)

And, usually schools will have their exam in week9-10.CA1is usually on those weeks.and Sg.speedcuber is not my first choice of name I had other names in mind.and what second dumbest rule?

OMG I am being cyber -bullied!!

And I am the fastest cuber in my school I broke the former school record 22.80.whenever I compete against my friend,crowds gather to watch.
Even the discipline master says I am the school champion.how about that for well respected cuber.


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Feb 16, 2009)

Why won't all of you accept me?I'm struggling to fit in like all of you.-sobs-


----------



## Odin (Feb 16, 2009)

Umm, Sg.Speedcuber no need to triple post.... Even if your a sub-20 cuber, you should of planed better.


----------



## pcharles93 (Feb 16, 2009)

I usually don't say this often, but LOL. Your disipline master called you the school's cubing champion and you're going to take that 'title' seriously. I think the organisers aren't going to change the date to satisfy one self centered cuber who is also bad at planning. Lose 1 cuber vs. risk losing 80+ preregistered cubers? Consider others before you start complaining.

PS - 1000th post


----------



## Jhong253 (Feb 16, 2009)

Doesn't seem like you are struggling to me. You are just demanding like a little child, that's all. No one has rejected you (it's not like you are banned). There are hundreds of people (in this world) that have broken 22.80 seconds (omg, don't tell me it's minutes), so it's not like you are the world's most famous cuber or anything. And it's YOUR responsibility to manage your time, and it's YOUR responsibility to prepare for your exams, not the Singapore Rubik's staff's.

Oh, since you are complaining about the competition, why does your signature say you are going there?


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 16, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> I am a worrier





Sg.Speedcuber said:


> OMG I am cyber -bullied!!
> 
> And I am the fastest cuber in my school I broke the former school record 22.80.whenever I compete against my friend,crowds gather to watch.
> Even the discipline master says I am the school champion.how about that for well respected cuber.





Sg.Speedcuber said:


> Why won't all of you accept me?I'm struggling to fit in like all of you.-sobs-



1)We can tell

2)Yeah cubers can get pretty rough, hope your feelings weren't hurt

3) You seem to enjoy the attention Mr. School Champion. Get over yourself.

4) If you are struggling to fit in, then perhaps you do not belong?


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Feb 17, 2009)

Sir E Brum said:


> 3) You seem to enjoy the attention Mr. School Champion. Get over yourself.
> 
> 4) If you are struggling to fit in, then perhaps you do not belong?



(3)if you didn't know I don't like to be the centre of attention.when crowds gather it makes me nervous.that's why I put how to calm nevousness thread.and it's probably those gossipers that told him.

(4)when you say that it makes me feel left out and means that you a very superior to say that I don't belong.

Again I am being *CYBER - BULLIED!*.

I feel like not joining this forum anymore!
No one wants me!


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Feb 17, 2009)

*Replies*



jhong253 said:


> No one has rejected you. There are hundreds of people (in this world) that have broken 22.80 seconds (omg, don't tell me it's minutes), so it's not like you are the world's most famous cuber or anything. And it's YOUR responsibility to manage your time, and it's YOUR responsibility to prepare for your exams, not the Singapore Rubik's staff's.
> 
> Oh, since you are complaining about the competition, why does your signature say you are going there?



Well the reply under you (Sir E Brum) says so.*-*reply to 1st sentence.

I said in my school,not the world.get your facts right man!*-*reply to 2nd sentence.

If its 22 minutes, how can there be 80 secs?Get your maths right man!*-*reply to 2nd bracket.

famous cuber in my school.please lah,the world?very funny.*-*reply to 2nd part of the 2nd sentence.

I know how to manage my time.exmainations obviously.Exam not even start you say this, I really don't understand.*-*reply to 1st part of the 3rd sentence.

Rubik's staff,your Grandmother!what the hell you talking about?*-*reply to 2nd part of the 3rd sentence.

I put that signature before this thread.anyway i register already.I am so elated to go to compete in an intenational category.*-*reply to last sentence.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Feb 17, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> Sir E Brum said:
> 
> 
> > 3) You seem to enjoy the attention Mr. School Champion. Get over yourself.
> ...



we are being rational.
as a STUDENT of nus high school of math and science I believe that I have heftier schoolwork than you. Besides, you're in...primary school...your fellow cubers here in Singapore are mostly secondary school students..

again, I never really studied for exams in primary school. You know why?

I study the entire semester's syllabus (besides english and mother tongue) BEFORE the start of the year...it only takes a day. to read through all the textbooks...then when the teacher goes through it gets hammered more into my brain.
After all, I needed to practise the piano a lot...so studying way beforehand gives me firstly, a headstart, and also, more time for piano and violin.
I emerge top of my level most of the time...well not bragging since I was from a neighbourhood school...now in my current school with people mugging their life away and me slacking all the way things go differently...and I lost motivation to prepare for lessons and I expect the teacher to deliver to me =P maybe I should revive that studying habit I have had.

you need to plan your studies well. not whine about it.

take care my friend.

sincerely,
nicholas ho


----------



## Ton (Feb 17, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> And, usually schools will have their exam in week9-10.CA1is usually on those weeks.



Usually? Is this for all schools ? Or just yours?


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Feb 17, 2009)

rachmaninovian said:


> Sg.Speedcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Sir E Brum said:
> ...



I have homework everyday my teacher is very strict but resonable.I am in the 2nd competent class.pressure is very high.and if you did'nt study for primary school, how come you are in NUS high?

thanks. at least someone can give some advice and care.


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Feb 17, 2009)

Ton said:


> Sg.Speedcuber said:
> 
> 
> > And, usually schools will have their exam in week9-10.CA1is usually on those weeks.
> ...



Yes it is all the same.schools can't have it earlier or later.if it is later,students will have to sacrifice their week long holiday.if its earlier students have less time to study and to catch up.I know all this as my mother is a teacher.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 17, 2009)

Look, dude. You knew when your exams were for a long time, and you have also been able to know the date of the Singapore Open for a long time. If you have an issue with the time you should have brought it up much earlier and told the competition organizers. It's WAY too late to change now and you should not be complaining because you didn't realize until now that you wouldn't be able to make the competition. It's your fault that you didn't bring it up when the date could have been changed.

Besides, if you absolutely can't go to the competition, that sucks, but there will be another one. Don't go crazy over missing a particular competition... it's not like you're trying for a potential national/world record or anything. You'll be much faster the next time a competition rolls around anyway. The only thing I can say is... just deal with it.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Feb 17, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> rachmaninovian said:
> 
> 
> > Sg.Speedcuber said:
> ...


I was in the 1st class =P
Well...some people have better abilities in math and science than others? my sis....she got U-grades for math in junior college =P btw U-grade is below 20/100 ;D
and I have a pile of work to be done everyday, possibly more than you? so don't complain =P
plus many projects due....dude I'm way busier than you...


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Feb 17, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Look, dude. You knew when your exams were for a long time, and you have also been able to know the date of the Singapore Open for a long time. If you have an issue with the time you should have brought it up much earlier and told the competition organizers. It's WAY too late to change now and you should not be complaining because you didn't realize until now that you wouldn't be able to make the competition. It's your fault that you didn't bring it up when the date could have been changed.
> 
> Besides, if you absolutely can't go to the competition, that sucks, but there will be another one. Don't go crazy over missing a particular competition... it's not like you're trying for a potential national/world record or anything. You'll be much faster the next time a competition rolls around anyway. The only thing I can say is... just deal with it.



I did not know who to contact.but at least I know how to juggle my studies and cubing.


----------



## DcF1337 (Feb 17, 2009)

Please stop double/triple-posting. The edit button is there for a reason.

If you're this stressed in primary school, you'll be suicidal in secondary school. =.=

I can't really be bothered to argue but, the main idea is, if you think you lead a stressful life, you ain't seen nothing yet.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Feb 17, 2009)

Well finally I think the post is over. If you are going to Singapore Open 2009 then I suggest you take some books, there is a lot of time between solves so you can read


----------



## Leviticus (Feb 17, 2009)

Get over it. There's no competitions in Australia. If you were really concerned then you would organise a competition that fits your agenda.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 17, 2009)

Primary school exams? I didn't think my exams were problematic at all. I went to the Beijing Spring 2008 competition and went back home for my SATIIs the very next day. 



> but at least I know how to juggle my studies and cubing.



If you really did, you wouldn't have created this thread.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Feb 17, 2009)

shussssssssh. he's just a 11/12 year old kid...just let him go...ignore this thread maybe.


----------



## alpha (Feb 17, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> They can at least have the competition during the term1 week-long break right ?wouldn't that be better?or better still end if the year after PSLE(I am taking it this year)wasn't this thought through?
> 
> I am a worrier


Have you ever wondered that maybe the organizers have other events planned during the holidays. And like I said before, you are not the only person taking a National Examination this year. *Many* other cubers are taking their N-levels, O-Levels, A-Levels, Diploma, Degrees and so on, i'm not making this up. Compared to ours, you have the least to study.



Sg.Speedcuber said:


> And, usually schools will have their exam in week9-10.CA1is usually on those weeks.and Sg.speedcuber is not my first choice of name I had other names in mind.and what second dumbest rule?
> 
> OMG I am being cyber -bullied!!
> 
> ...



Most schools are having their examinations in Week 10. The competition is in the end of week 8. That gives you a whole week to study for your CA1.



Sg.Speedcuber said:


> rachmaninovian said:
> 
> 
> > Sg.Speedcuber said:
> ...



I agree with Nicholas. Personally, I did not study for PSLE at all. I only studied for the Subject the night before the Paper. And I still aced it. And i was in the EM1 class. 

We have been giving you lots of advices but you just don't seem to notice. 



Sg.Speedcuber said:


> Ton said:
> 
> 
> > Sg.Speedcuber said:
> ...



Since your mother is a teacher, why not ask her to teach you? You should be thankful you still have the week long holiday. The only holidays I'm ever having is in November. 



Sg.Speedcuber said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Look, dude. You knew when your exams were for a long time, and you have also been able to know the date of the Singapore Open for a long time. If you have an issue with the time you should have brought it up much earlier and told the competition organizers. It's WAY too late to change now and you should not be complaining because you didn't realize until now that you wouldn't be able to make the competition. It's your fault that you didn't bring it up when the date could have been changed.
> ...



I believe that you are a member of our local forums as well. And if you go here, http://www.rubiks.com.sg/forum/index.php?topic=74.0 , there is proof that we announced the registration on December 10. Which was more than 2 months ago. So its your fault for not planning your time well. And since you can't make it for this, why not wait for the SAFRA Challenge which will probably be held during the June or November holidays?



rahulkadukar said:


> Well finally I think the post is over. If you are going to Singapore Open 2009 then I suggest you take some books, there is a lot of time between solves so you can read



I doubt he is going to stop. Anyway, listen to Rahul, take some books and study in between solves. Even though I'm an official, I will be bringing notes there too. 



rachmaninovian said:


> shussssssssh. he's just a 11/12 year old kid...just let him go...ignore this thread maybe.


Kids these days can be so unreasonable. 



Sg.Speedcuber said:


> When you guys talk about meeting other cubers,I think I could talk to the many Malay cubers there(I mean the Sg open).Look at the list of registered competitors for Sg open at the WCA page.there are so many 'Muhammads' there.(including me!)( I'm the last 'Muhammad')


You have got to be kidding me! You're only taking part in ONE event, which is the 3x3. Its gonna be on Sunday, and you only need to report at 2pm. There is plenty of time to study, so just stop whining and spend that time studying. 


Alpha
Administrator
Rubik's Singapore


----------



## anders (Feb 17, 2009)

The choice of date for Singapore Open is purely my fault. I happen to have a business trip to Singapore at the end of February. Since I am a WCA delegate and Singapore lacks one, I offered my services as a delegate if they were interested in hosting a competition the weekend of 28/2-1/3.

/Anders


----------



## Jhong253 (Feb 17, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> jhong253 said:
> 
> 
> > No one has rejected you. There are hundreds of people (in this world) that have broken 22.80 seconds (omg, don't tell me it's minutes), so it's not like you are the world's most famous cuber or anything. And it's YOUR responsibility to manage your time, and it's YOUR responsibility to prepare for your exams, not the Singapore Rubik's staff's.
> ...



1. I replied before Sir E Brum, but now I agree with him that maybe you don't belong here.
2. You are the one acting like just a school record is as good as a world record.
3. 22*.*80 (if minutes) means 22 minutes and 0.8 of a minute or 80% of a minute. You need to do some serious checking on your math.
4. It is funny given the situation of your arrogance.
5. Obviously you don't know how to manage your time, and what you said makes no sense.
6. Staff at Rubik's Singapore??? Geez, that was hard.
7. If you don't have a very respectable ranking that you claim you have, why bother going? Or maybe you should just stop ranting and start listening to what we're saying.

Don't tell me I don't know how to manage my time. I've been in worse situation than you before and I've always managed A's on my exams.


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 17, 2009)

1) You already joined the forum, get over it; yes, you could leave, and yes, nobody would care, but would the problem inside you really feel resolved? Running from issues just creates more issues in the future.

2) I myself MIGHT be a school champion, but I honestly don't believe myself to be arrogant enough to have to have the world revolve around me, whatever age I might actually be.

3)


> Again I am being *CYBER - BULLIED!*.
> 
> I feel like not joining this forum anymore!
> No one wants me!



What are you, five? I've been "cyber-bullied" when I go in to play some arbitrary COUNTER-STRIKE game servers... and honestly, it doesn't even faze me anymore. Just get used to it, that's the way the internet is.

Either that, or stop using it. ;; not that hard.

4)


> when you say that it makes me feel left out and means that you a very superior to say that I don't belong.



How is he superior?? -- He has an OPINION on your standing in the community - if you view it as being arrogant and "superior", YOU are the one assigning an authoritative view on it, thus making yourself the leader in making yourself feel bad. Stop blaming other people.

5)


Sg.Speedcuber said:


> I have homework everyday my teacher is very strict but resonable.I am in the 2nd competent class.pressure is very high.and if you did'nt study for primary school, how come you are in NUS high?



I'm in "gifted" here in Toronto, by whoever's standards (top 1 percentile in TDSB??), so I get extended education as well. Heck, I know I'm not the greatest student (I'm still bent on beating sub-25 before TOW  ), but I don't think there's THAT much pressure (despite trying to get into Western university ><)... How can one even HAVE exams in primary school?? -- Why would that even stress you out?...

Can 11-year-olds even HAVE stress?



Swordsman Kirby said:


> Primary school exams? I didn't think my exams were problematic at all. I went to the Beijing Spring 2008 competition and went back home for my SATIIs the very next day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First part: I did the same thing as Kirby for my SAT I; I had a tennis final against the top seed (lol, lost), but had to be back in Toronto bright and early the next day for the SAT...

And I agree with his latter statement: if you knew how to juggle cubing and studies you probably wouldn't have even joined this forum -- for me it actually takes up 2 hours of my time just trying to figure out what's wrong with my times before I start posting stupid threads (yes, I find myself asking stupid questions because I usually find out 20 minutes later my algorithm was messed up to begin with).

That's my rant for this month.


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Feb 18, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> Well finally I think the post is over. If you are going to Singapore Open 2009 then I suggest you take some books, there is a lot of time between solves so you can read



Now that's a good idea!


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Feb 18, 2009)

Eh!Who say I arrogant?
My religion fobids me.I am humble.
Don't anyhow say if you don't know.
( too lazy to quote the reply(s))


----------



## Faz (Feb 18, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> OMG I am being cyber -bullied!!



Woop di-doo.

What I get on IRC is worse.


----------



## moogra (Feb 18, 2009)

It's fine. You can miss one. I missed San Francisco Open 2009 because of scheduling conflicts. There was the SAT I and I had a few school projects to do. I was also looking forward to it too. You'll live.

Another note: 22 seconds isn't very good. It's not bad, but a majority of people on this forum can beat it.


----------



## alpha (Feb 18, 2009)

anders said:


> The choice of date for Singapore Open is purely my fault. I happen to have a business trip to Singapore at the end of February. Since I am a WCA delegate and Singapore lacks one, I offered my services as a delegate if they were interested in hosting a competition the weekend of 28/2-1/3.
> 
> /Anders



Its okay Anders. You don't have to blame yourself for this. See you soon. 



Sg.Speedcuber said:


> Eh!Who say I arrogant?
> My religion fobids me.I am humble.
> Don't anyhow say if you don't know.
> ( too lazy to quote the reply(s))



Don't bring your religion into this.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 18, 2009)

moogra said:


> 22 seconds isn't very good. It's not bad, but *a majority of people on this forum can beat it*.


Very doubtful.


----------



## Neroflux (Feb 18, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> *And I am the fastest cuber in my school I broke the former school record 22.80.whenever I compete against my friend,crowds gather to watch.
> Even the discipline master says I am the school champion.how about that for well respected cuber.*





Sg.Speedcuber said:


> Eh!Who say I arrogant?
> My religion fobids me.*I am humble.*
> Don't anyhow say if you don't know.
> ( too lazy to quote the reply(s))



DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD.


----------



## alpha (Feb 18, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> Sg.Speedcuber said:
> 
> 
> > *And I am the fastest cuber in my school I broke the former school record 22.80.whenever I compete against my friend,crowds gather to watch.
> ...



You're always good at digging out stuff dude.


----------



## blah (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm not siding anyone here, I'm just providing information from a neutral standpoint to those of you unfamiliar with Singapore (heck, I'm not even Singaporean myself, but I've resided here long enough I guess).

I don't have hard stats to substantiate this, but I do have reason to believe Singapore _does_ have the highest suicide rates in the world among primary school (or whatever school you call it in your part of the world, the one you attend from 7 to 12 years old) kids, and I'm sure most wouldn't hesitate to agree with me. Welcome to Asian education, Singapore style.

You probably can't picture an 11-year-old having stress, but Singapore is the most myopic nation in the world, has a ridiculously high number of kids having tuition classes after school (9.xx in every 10, got this stat from a newspaper), and claims to be the best in the world in Science and Math at the primary school and early secondary school level. Whatever it is, it's nowhere near Western education, at least not as it (Western education) appears on TV 

And yes, having lived here for 5 years, I don't find it hard to believe 11-year-olds here have stress at all.

Disclaimer again, in case you missed it the first time, I'm not siding anyone, I'm just providing neutral information.

Edit: Besides, I'm not saying he's right, I'm just saying you can't really blame him for his lack of maturity, he _is_ 11 after all. You'd probably feel good when your discipline master tells you you're the school champion when you're 11.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Feb 18, 2009)

the almighty blah has spoken!


----------



## mazei (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah and the piece of land next to Singapore has some pretty relaxed people when it comes to studying. Take me for example

Back to something that I think is on-topic, don't boast that your the best in your school. Do you see anyone here boasting about something so insignificant like that? Heck I don't even see people boasting here about being the best in their country. Instead other people point that out(from what I observe. blahs the best at BLD in Malaysia)


----------



## anders (Feb 18, 2009)

alpha said:


> anders said:
> 
> 
> > The choice of date for Singapore Open is purely my fault. I happen to have a business trip to Singapore at the end of February. Since I am a WCA delegate and Singapore lacks one, I offered my services as a delegate if they were interested in hosting a competition the weekend of 28/2-1/3.
> ...



I do not blame myself; but I am to be blamed 

I'm really looking forward to meet the Singaporean cubers!

/Anders


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 18, 2009)

blah said:


> ... claims to be the best in the world in Science and Math at the primary school and early secondary school level. Whatever it is, it's nowhere near Western education, at least not as it (Western education) appears on TV



I'm curious - I'm not exactly sure what you mean by the "nowhere near Western education" comment. What exactly do you mean by that?

We homeschool our kids, and we actually use the Singapore Math program (slightly rewritten for US students) for our math instruction. I like it a lot - I like the way it approaches the concepts, and find it is a very good system to work with, assuming you're enthusiastic about teaching it (which I pretty much am).


----------



## Jhong253 (Feb 18, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> *I said in my school,not the world.get your facts right man!-reply to 2nd sentence.
> 
> If its 22 minutes, how can there be 80 secs?Get your maths right man!-reply to 2nd bracket.
> 
> ...





Sg.Speedcuber said:


> Eh!Who say I arrogant?
> My religion fobids me.I am humble.
> Don't anyhow say if you don't know.
> ( too lazy to quote the reply(s))



1. I say you are arrogant. And you are rude too.
2. Your religion is not the focus here, *you* are. 
3. You are *not* being humble in this thread. 
4. Don't tell me what I can and cannot say.
5. You _are_ lazy. I wonder how you can even survive in that supposedly so difficult class that no one else that posted in this thread really studied for.


----------



## Neroflux (Feb 19, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > ... claims to be the best in the world in Science and Math at the primary school and early secondary school level. Whatever it is, it's nowhere near Western education, at least not as it (Western education) appears on TV
> ...



i think you missed 'not as it appears on TV'. well like, movies and stuff, you know?


----------



## blah (Feb 19, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> I'm curious - I'm not exactly sure what you mean by the "nowhere near Western education" comment. What exactly do you mean by that?
> 
> We homeschool our kids, and we actually use the Singapore Math program (slightly rewritten for US students) for our math instruction. I like it a lot - I like the way it approaches the concepts, and find it is a very good system to work with, assuming you're enthusiastic about teaching it (which I pretty much am).



I'm not doubting you or anything Mike, but I'm kinda skeptical about the Singapore Math program thingy you mentioned. Is there any official authentication sorta thing that whatever material it is you're using to teach your kids is genuinely from Singapore?

If you like it, I really don't think it's what we're getting here. There's no way ANYONE who truly loves and enjoys math would like it. Concepts? Math here isn't about concepts. The average student here wouldn't understand a thing about simple/basic math concepts, I can assure you that. The only thing we're taught/forced to do in school here is tedious calculations to trap us into making careless mistakes and/or "standard questions" - questions that follow a specific template and are always solved using the same method/routine. That's right, we don't have math "problems", we only get math "questions" here.

I'll put it this way: There's only one place in the world where kids can shamelessly say, "Math is easy! It's just all about practice!" And that place happens to be Singapore. (Oh, and those kids are right by the way.) Math in this part of the world is stupid; it's all about drilling, not about thinking. ZERO thinking.

Okay, so that was me dissing the Singapore Math program that claims to be the best in the world.


----------



## Neroflux (Feb 19, 2009)

blah said:


> Okay, so that was me dissing the Singapore Math program that claims to be the best in the world.



you diss everything singaporean.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 19, 2009)

blah said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious - I'm not exactly sure what you mean by the "nowhere near Western education" comment. What exactly do you mean by that?
> ...



We have no way of knowing whether it's really the true Singapore system from here, obviously, but I can give you their website (this is supposedly the site they've set up to sell to homeschoolers and some school systems - California included now). It's this:

http://www.singaporemath.com/

(Rather obvious url!)

It's interesting that you say it's all about drills. Among the homeschool community, the main complaint about Singapore Math is that there isn't enough drilling, and you typically have to supplement with drills in order for the students to really retain everything. But some people have pointed out that Singapore supposedly has extra "drill sessions" in the schools where they do drills to supplement the normal text and workbook, and now there are supplemental materials available for us to buy to do more drills.

Anyway, I guess most any math system works okay as long as the teacher handles it well. I just like the progression of the material and some of the alternate ways of solving a problem that the Singapore Math textbook takes on some concepts. Keep in mind we're currently only up to 5th grade; I haven't gotten to very high math yet. My opinion may change later as we get farther.

My wife grew up in the Philippines, and her description of math there is very much like what you're saying, but I suspect it's a lot worse. There it seems like they NEVER had to do any thinking to solve a problem - every problem followed the same template. But since that's anecdotal, that could easily be that she specifically had bad teachers, and it might have nothing to do with the school system there. I'm sure there are places in the USA that are exactly the same.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm just curious, Mike: why did you decide to homeschool your children? And is your wife Filipino or was just raised there?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 19, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> I'm just curious, Mike: why did you decide to homeschool your children? And is your wife Filipino or was just raised there?



That's not an easy question to answer - it was something we decided to do over time and there are a lot of reasons, really. But basically we felt we were in a good position to do homeschooling and it was something we liked the idea of doing. My wife was a teacher in the Philippines, and with my math and science background we were rather uniquely qualified to do it well. And my wife's personality is so outgoing that the typical issue of "socialization" is a non-issue. (My kids get more social interaction with other kids than a lot of kids who go to school.)

And yes, my wife is Filipino.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 19, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just curious, Mike: why did you decide to homeschool your children? And is your wife Filipino or was just raised there?
> ...


I never really finished my education Mike. Could I come live with you and your familiy for a while and get some schooling?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 19, 2009)

dunno why but I suspect a troll
I browse ebaumsworld too much


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 21, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> I never really finished my education Mike. Could I come live with you and your familiy for a while and get some schooling?



Yeah, can I come too? I suck at Calculus, despite the Canadian education system being awesome (it used to be better back in the 60s; apparently we'd learn integration in grade 10 but NOOOO the TDSB decides that we're too dumb to learn that until OAC; then they kill OAC in 1994, then they take out 3/4 of the major calculus you need for university in Grade 12 (meaning basically only easy stuff students in the 70s would get 100s in without even having their eyes open), so us high school students are how you say "f***ed" hard)....

Ditto for Physics and Chemistry.
I remember when they used to have explosions in the lab just to test the validity of a chemical reaction.
Now they won't even let us make radioactive bromine...

Physics used to make catapults to launch pizzas at the adjacent buildings...
Now we can't even use an inclined metal board to slide down our carts without a principal (or VP) getting "disturbed" by our "unsafe activity"...

Education sucks now. 

SOL and JWF... (Quote Carlin).

Back on Topic... sort of...
"Humble" is when you are told you are the best in the world and you blush and say "No, so and so is better than me".

We call the person in my school who is 19th in the world in programming "Humble" and "Modest", because he honestly does not believe he is great at anything. He might not have high self-esteem, but he sure as hell loves programming as much as I love cubing (and I have the entire high school I go to behind when I say that's a lot of love).


----------



## qqwref (Feb 22, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> We call the person in my school who is 19th in the world in programming "Humble" and "Modest", because he honestly does not believe he is great at anything.



They have a world ranking in programming? What are people ranked based on?


About the maths education, I don't really believe drilling is necessary. I think the only reason you'd do drilling is to help kids memorize something, and my perspective is that math is not about memorization. In real life you don't need to memorize addition/multiplication tables (or methods to multiply large numbers or compute integrals, or theorems, or whatever) because there are always calculators or computer programs to do that, and almost everything can be looked up. To me math is completely about concepts, understanding how numbers and concepts work and how these concepts work together. Once you know the concepts it is trivial to look up facts or input arithmetic into a calculator, but if you only know how to do arithmetic (no matter how well you know it) you will have a very tough time when presented with a problem you haven't seen before, because you will have to teach yourself the concepts on the fly.


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 22, 2009)

qqwref said:


> abr71310 said:
> 
> 
> > We call the person in my school who is 19th in the world in programming "Humble" and "Modest", because he honestly does not believe he is great at anything.
> ...



I base it off of the rankings IOI (International Olympiad of Informatics) gives out, where 4 people are sent from every country (usually the top 4 -- this person was only 2nd in Canada, but the 1st place person didn't even get top 25...), and it was held in Egypt back in August of 2008...

But it's only school students (grades 4-12 in most "schools"), but still, 19th in the world is pretty impressive for a grade 11 (he's in 12 now, we expect him to rank top 10 without even trying).


----------



## qqwref (Feb 22, 2009)

Ah, that's a bit different  He placed 19th once (among only those who hadn't graduated college and managed to place top 4 in their country); it's still very impressive though.

It would really suck to be the 5th best in the world, but be in the same country as the top 4, and not make it to the IOI...


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 22, 2009)

China has had an issue with that for years -- there are much better programmers in high school than the ones who go, but still only the top 4 ranked in nationals move on.

Keep in mind that this particular student I'm talking about started programming for his first time ever in grade 10, and he was in the IOI in grade 11....

To think I programmed beside this guy for 4 months, only to have him become the most epic legend our school has ever seen...


----------

